# Best lasagna noodle?



## rogr23 (Sep 18, 2006)

What would you all say is your favorite brand of lasagna noodle? Which is the best one.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 19, 2006)

Best lasagna noodle?  I would say the ones I make with my pasta machine.  If you don't make your own pasta, then I'd say Barilla is pretty good.  I'm quite surprised at how acceptable the "no boil" ones are in a pinch.  But, homemade with semolina are just plain yummy.  Don't let my comments intimidate you.  It's just my husband and I that I have to please, so we're not feeding a family or trying to satisfy someone else's tastes.

Katie


----------



## Seven S (Sep 19, 2006)

homemade is best... otherwise Barilla is good, and DeCecco should be better (i havent looked for it but all there pastas are exceptionally good)


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2006)

i really don't like barilla. i've found it rather flavorless, and the "al dente" thing is getting out of control. i don't like overly firm, nearly undercooked pasta.

most no boils i've tried are surprisingly good. it stands to reason that it sucks the moisture, and therefore flavor, out of the surrounding sauce and ingredients. just as you would finish a pasta in an accompanying sauce.
but you need to make sure every edge is covered by sauce , or a moist ingredient, or you'll get hard spots.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> the "al dente" thing is getting out of control. i don't like overly firm, nearly undercooked pasta.


"al dente" getting out of control?  it is the way that generations upon generations of italians have eaten it, because it is the way pasta is meant to be eaten... not only that, it is more digestible when cooked properly,  and it is in my own humble opinion, the most pleasurable vehicle to carry  the sauce into my mouth, the texture of it feels perfect!  it is indeed NEARLY undercooked like you say, but the point is that it isnt... the most pleasurable steak for me is also "nearly undercooked" like you say.  "al dente" in english is merely an expression and perhaps even a "fashionable" expression, but in italian it is what it is and means what it means...


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2006)

would it be ok with you if i enjoyed my pasta the way i like it steven, italian history aside?  

you may have misunderstood me. i like pasta cooked "properly", but since many have heard of the term al dente (to the bite), i've had poorly cooked pasta many times, always erring on the OVERLY undercooked side. it shouldn't be soft on the surface, but stick to your teeth in a dense center. you should be able to cleanly bite through it, with some resistance, but said resistance should be somewhat uniform.

btw, in your arguement, most of what you said is completely arbitrary. "meant to be cooked", "cooked properly", "texture of it feels perfect", "nearly undercooked...but to the point it isnt". all that does is describe how you like it.

also, comparing cooked steak to pasta is not even in the same ballpark, imo.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> would it be ok with you if i enjoyed my pasta the way i like it steven, italian history aside?



its ok with me, and i will enjoy mine cooked "al dente" italian history aside 



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> you may have misunderstood me. i like pasta cooked "properly", but since many have heard of the term al dente (to the bite), i've had poorly cooked pasta many times, always erring on the OVERLY undercooked side. it shouldn't be soft on the surface, but stick to your teeth in a dense center. you should be able to cleanly bite through it, with some resistance, but said resistance should be somewhat uniform.


 
buckytom, i understand what you are saying about undercooked pasta and i dont like it any more than you do...  and so i must have misunderstood you, because "undercooked" pasta is definitely not "al dente" and by saying " 'al dente' getting out of control" i now gather you meant that everywhere people are using the term left and right loosely without really knowing what it means, not knowing where the center of the pasta goes from raw to cooked



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> i like pasta cooked "properly"


btw, you also used an arbitrary argument!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2006)

lol, yeah, i noticed that after i wrote it. it's tough to get around those. foodies are such passionate people.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 19, 2006)

*Definire il termine "AL DENTE" è praticamente impossibile. Direi che è bene attenersi ai tempi di cottura forniti dai fabbricanti.*
*E' comunque assolutamente necessario assaggiare la pasta due o tre volte nel corso della cottura.*

*Even Italians agree that it is practically impossible to define the term Al Dente. In the end, each individual has their own interpretation of ' to the tooth' and that is how it was during my years there. Some overcooked, some undercooked but that was only my opinion, the cook was always happy!*
*My husband prefers his pasta cooked longer than I like mine. So, we meet half way! *

*Sorry, I C&P'd the 1st paragraph and cant get rid of the underlines.*
*Looks pretty though.  *


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 19, 2006)

DeCecco hands down unless you make it. It is a thin noodle. If you live where there is a Hannaford's, their store brand is also a wonderful thin noodle.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 19, 2006)

THe Italian no boils are remarkably fine...I like a whole wheat one...very tender (very close to using fresh made) Barilla, DeCecco, etc.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> *Definire il termine "AL DENTE" è praticamente impossibile. Direi che è bene attenersi ai tempi di cottura forniti dai fabbricanti.*
> *E' comunque assolutamente necessario assaggiare la pasta due o tre volte nel corso della cottura.*
> 
> *Even Italians agree that it is practically impossible to define the term Al Dente. In the end, each individual has their own interpretation of ' to the tooth' and that is how it was during my years there. Some overcooked, some undercooked but that was only my opinion, the cook was always happy!*
> ...


 
I took off the underlines, Lynan!! Though if you prefer the "pretty effect" I could put it back... 

Yes, how to determine the point "al dente" is somewhat subjective, I noticed many italian friends cook their pasta softer than I usually do, or I would prefer. One of them intentionally do it bacause the pasta will bulk up more if you cook longer and make you feel like you have eaten more  
But I perfectly understand the point Bucky is making, you have to take on anything with sensibility, not to the extreme just for making the point of it. I wouldn't enjoy semi-crunchy pasta, either!!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 19, 2006)

the truth is, italians never agree on anything!!!  Urmaniac, sai quello che ti dico?!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> the truth is, italians never agree on anything!!! Urmaniac, sai quello che ti dico?!


 
Già, semplicemente amano discutere su di ovunque 

(Yeah, they simply love debating over just about everything!)

And don't forget the hand gestures!!


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the ultra thin Agnesi lasagna noodles...  I realize now why I was never really into lasagna before -- it was because of the thick noodles with the wavy curly sides.  Now the ultra thin Agnesi has changed that for me!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2006)

Home made.  Then Barilla, who I think makes the best commercial dry pasta.  Then DeCecco.  Other brands don't come close, IMO.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2006)

i've enjoyed a brand called bionaturae, imported from italy. not the lasagna noodles mind you, but many of their other whole wheat noodles. i like their whole wheat linguini best, especially with vongole bianco or cozze fra diavolo.

is dececco a brand in sold bag with a forest green-ish and gold logo?


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 20, 2006)

I think that the Lasagna noodle is the easiest noodle to make. All you need is a broad noodle. As far as store bought brand, anyone will do I imagine.......look for local pasta vendors to fill any specialty needs.


----------



## prada (Sep 21, 2006)

Primo is the best there is


----------

